# Rezzie has a forever home for the Holidays!



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dear SM family,
My sweet AMAR foster, Mr. Reznor Smith, has found his forever home. :chili:
I am so happy I could cry! His new family is very special. He has a dad, mom and 12 year old skin sister. Rezzie would like to thank his SM family for all the good wishes that were sent his way during his search for his "fur"ever family. Here is a picture of our little man making himself at home on his new parent's bed, LOL. What an angel. :wub::wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh that is wonderful news. Bless you and his new family for loving this little man so much. May he know nothing but love and kindness all of his days.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sweet boy Rezzie---happy life wishes w. the new fam, and do keep us up-dated w/picx!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Such great news!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How great is that. Rezzie will finally get the love he so deserves! :aktion033:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Gigi, thanks for all your hard work to make this all happen. Without you and Tom, I doubt it would have turned out so well.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I am so happy for Mr. Rezzie Smith and that you had the perseverance to follow your gut with the family. Great job, Gigi. Really great job. I don't know if I ever told you, but the Mr. Smith name is my dad...he is a bit of a curmudgeon so I'm glad you added the Reznor. 

Bron


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hooray for Rezzie! He looks quite content in his new home. Wonderful!


----------

